# Home Grown Ordinance



## greeneyedblackcat (Mar 7, 2010)

OK it's done, Just finished up this cannon, gonna blow it off for the first time at the next Bubbasville meeting on March 20th.  I was going to build a one to shoot golf balls next but I may have to reconsider and build something larger.  Ma-bee a nice bowling ball cannon :biggrin:


----------



## wee willie (Mar 7, 2010)

Very cool, what scale is it


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 7, 2010)

where does the refill go?

Seriously.. looks great!


----------



## mranum (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicely done!  What size round does it take?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Mar 8, 2010)

The cannon is roughly 1/4 scale (22" barrel length) , the ink refill can go in the business end (as a projectile of course) and the bore is .800 thousands. Powder charge  for blank firing is 1/2 ounce FFG black powder


----------



## johncrane (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome work Jim!:biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow.  Don't shoot your writings all over the place...lol


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Jim,
Very cool.


----------



## PapaTim (Mar 9, 2010)

That's really neat, and it looks great.
I guess that's not a hobby for someone that's always "shooting their mouth off".


----------



## jthompson1995 (Mar 21, 2010)

We got to try out Jim's BOOB BOOM at Bubbasville East yesterday. Jim asked me to post these videos of his new "toy" in action. Click on the images to see the videos in photobucket. Make sure to listen for the echo in each of these. 

For the first video the camera was sitting on a box to the side of the cannon, we realized afterward that was not stable enough. That's Jim lighting it off.





I was given the honor of lighting this one off.





These shots were with about 240 grains of black powder with no wad or projectile. We shot more later with paper towel and they got really loud.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 21, 2010)

Reminds me of the line from "Tremors".  
What did you you use for fuse?  
"Canon fuse".
"What do you use canon fuse for???"
"My canon!"


----------



## mranum (Mar 21, 2010)

Now thats cool! :highfive:


----------



## markgum (Mar 21, 2010)

only at a bubbasville.. way cool.


----------



## philb (Mar 21, 2010)

that's awesome!

Now you need some projectiles!! Golf balls, or marbles!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome canon, sure sounds nice, Great job Jim. You guys have way too much fun !!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Jason for posting that video, We went up to 290 grains of ffg with a wad and it got allot louder, no pens were harmed during the making of this video :biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Mar 21, 2010)

I am sure the cops may have had something to say about the load noise. Your neighbors must be really understanding of your hobby.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Mar 21, 2010)

jimofsanston said:


> I am sure the cops may have had something to say about the load noise. Your neighbors must be really understanding of your hobby.


Funny you say that, the cops were present, had a few cop friends and fellow pen turners at this event. But you are correct, they did have favorable comments on the BIG BOOM!!


----------

